# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Βλάβη Παναγία Κρημνιώτισσα

## Apostolos

Το πλοίο ερχετε ιδιαίτερα κομμένο (με μία μηχανή?)
P KRIMNIOTISSA.JPG

Είναι γεγονός πάντως ότι το πλοίο όταν πρωτοήρθε επι Αγαπητού ως Startrailer, η ταχύτητα του έφτανε τους 21 κόμβους....

----------


## KABODETHS

Εχει βλάβη στη μία μηχανή.Εχθές δεν προσέγγισε Χίο.

----------


## MYTILENE

Σήμερα ακυρώνεται το ΧΙΟ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ δηλαδη?Ξέρει κάποιος τι έπαθε?

----------


## xiwtis81

Το αδελφακι του(Π.ΑΓΙΑΣΟΥ),τι το εχουν και καθετε στην Ελευσινα :Confused: Τοσο ανετοιμο ειναι πια που δεν μπορει να αντικαταστησει την ΚΡΗΜΝΙΟΤΙΣΑ...Παντως για οσες μερες ληψει η ΣΑΟΣ απ την γραμμη,ΝΕΛ και Hellenic Seaways θα κανουν παρτι με τα φορτηγα που θα παιρνουν :Razz:

----------


## scoufgian

ήδη το πάρτυ έχει αρχίσει.ιδιαίτερα η nel lines έρχεται μέχρι τα μπούνια φορτωμένη με φορτηγά

----------


## MYTILENE

Από έγκυρη πηγή έμαθα οτι ξεκίνησε χθές βράδυ από Πειραιά για ΧΙΟ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ στις  23.00 και μετά από κάποιες ώρες επέστρεψε λόγω βλάβη και πάλι.Πάντως το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ φεύγει γεμάτο φορτηγά *ΚΑΙ* σήμερα για ΧΙΟ-ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ.

----------


## MYTILENE

Από άλλη έγκυρη πηγή έμαθα πρίν λίγο οτι ξεκίνησε τελικά σήμερα για ΧΙΟ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ κανονικά.Το επιβεβαίωσα και μέσω AIS ΚΑΙ μέσω της φοβερής διεύθυνσης από τη ΣΥΡΟ που μας έδωσε ο apostolos.THANKS

----------


## Νaval22

Καλά δεν είναι αυτός ο μόνος λόγος που η ΝΕΛ γεμίζει με φoρτηγά εγώ όσες φορές έχω δεί αναχώρηση μέσα στο χειμώνα σχεδόν πάντα είναι γεμάτη μέχρι τα μπούνια στο garage

----------


## MYTILENE

Το βλέπω καθημερινά και γω.Έχεις δίκιο και είναι καλό αυτό για την ΝΕΛ.Πάει καλά στα φορτηγά τουλάχιστον γιατί το κόσμο τον μαζεύει η hellenic.

----------


## Leo

Μια και ξεκίνησε λοιπόν το πλοίο όντως θέλω να σας πώ ότι απο το AIS την είδα χθές βράδυ στο Δίασβατο (στενό ¶νδρου - Τήνου) προς Χίο, ίσως λόγω βοριάδων...

----------


## Apostolos

Όχι απλά κόβει δρόμο... Είναι μερικά μίλια ποιό κοντά η Χίος μέσω του στενού και γλυτώνεις την μεγάλη κίνηση του Στενού Καφηρέα

----------


## MYTILENE

....Και ήταν κανονικά το πρωί στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης.Δεν ξέρω αν θα κάνει το δρομολόγιο σήμερα όμως,συνήθως από Μυτιλήνη κάνει Τρίτη-Πέμπτη-Κυριακή και τώρα λόγω βλάβης ίσως καθήσει για να τα φέρει στα ίδια όπως πρίν.

----------


## 2nd mate

εμαθα οτι σημερα σαββατο θα φυγει απο μυτιληνη

----------


## MYTILENE

Έφυγε κανονικά πρίν μισή ωρίτσα για Χίο-Πειραιά.Λογικά θα κάνει διανυκτέρευση Πειραιά ή Μυτιλήνη αυτές τις μέρες για να φέρει τα δρομολόγια του όπως ήταν πρίν.ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ:Ξέρει κάποιος ποιός είναι πλοίαρχος τώρα στο πλοίο?

----------

